# Can I use a leatt DBX comp with a dirt bike helmet?



## toahk (Jun 12, 2006)

Wondering if they are specific to helmet types? Could I use a DBX comp with a dirt bike helmet?


----------



## hotsnail (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, but it won't really do any good. The leatt acts as an end support for the helmet so it can't tilt to far and snap your neck. A dirt helmet doesn't sit as low and solid as a full face and will shift when it hits the leatt

my 3 cents


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

From everything I heard, it is not only not recommended, it is actually more dangerous. They say not to even wear the Leatt brace when you're walking, only with a full face helmet.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

dirt bike as in motocross bike, not dirt jump, I'm assuming, right? I think the others are describing a dirt jump, open face helmet, not an MX lid.

The Leatts were designed first for motocross applications, and they work very well with them. There are a few considerations to take in though. The biggest is that of range of motion. The DBX, might have some slightly different angles than the MX versions at which it will stop the helmet. Most bike helmets are thinner and higher on the back portion that MX helmets. This is to allow a biker that has a more prone body position to look up and forward without the back of his helmet hitting the brace. That's the biggest issue I have seen with mtn bikers and leatt braces; they often can't look up far enough because the helmet is hitting the back stop plate. A thick MX helmet will only exaggerate that limitation. 

In short, it will probably work fine, but check your range of motion and be sure that it will stop your head from rotating too far in any direction. And don't take my word for it. I'm not a doctor.


----------

